# Mottled crema



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

I am using two lever machines, a Pavoni and an Elektra. The crema from the Pavoni is a very even colour, but using the same beans the crema from the Elektra is often 'dirty' or spotted, has dark striations or patches in it.

The coffee tastes fine but do you know why it does this?


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

I always thought "tiger striping" was what a lot of baristas aim for - http://www.home-barista.com/naked-extraction.html


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, tiger striping and mottling is good! I use a Ponte Vecchio spring lever, I used to pull shots without tiger striping which had even crema's, nasty shots. Now I've got a proper tamper, technique etc. I get tiger striping every shot, resulting in the mottled spotty effect in the cup. Very tasty.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

There are some good comparative photos of crema on this link. The approach is a bit simplistic, but I found it useful:

https://www.sweetmarias.com/library/content/espresso-almighty-crema


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

Excellent, I seem to have been doing it right. I should have researched this question more before I asked but after years of a uniform crema I have been suprised by this mottling and thought I'd go down the easy route by asking you guys!


----------

